# in the mix!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Sorry, I have'nt been around for a while. I have been very busy lately. I hope every one has been doing well. Come back later.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey Chef! We missed your posts... I figured business must be good or something. (Am I right?)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome back, Chef David. Your posts were missed!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Glad to hear from you again, chef David!

Long time no "speak"!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey CDS!!

Whats up,How ya been?
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It's been very good business lately, I don't even have time to tie my shoes.   But, I'm not complaining. I miss everyone here. Most of all, I miss my sanity. But, when it's gone, it's gone. Ohh well! How's business on your side of the street. I hope it's great. I wish the best for you all.

Best wishes!!!
Chef David


----------

